# Baby Prefers One Side of Uterus



## sleepykris

I am 31 weeks along and for the past few weeks, the baby has been preferring to stay on my right side. The only time he travels to the left is when I am sleeping on my left side. The doctor told me this is normal, but the feeling is just so weird and tight. He is head down and i can feel his back side and butt on the right side of my belly. I am also getting more stretch marks on the right side. Does this happen to anyone else? I asked two other ladies from my pregnancy class and they had no idea what I was talking about.


----------



## chipsticks

My little one (now 3weeks old) stayed on my left! And now lies in her Moses facing the left!


----------



## babygirlhall

Mine too hun :) 90% of the time she is on my right side. She goes to the left sometimes and in the middle but never stays long. I think its quite common hun :flower: x


----------



## Shoogle

This baby has been with his back/butt to my left side, head down for about 12 weeks now with no switching of sides so I guess some babies like particular positions. :thumbup:


----------



## Yank in Oz

My baby has been locked onto my right side for weeks now. The OB said she seemed pretty fixed, as her head was low in my pelvis as well. I think this is a good thing, because it means this will be the likely position when labour starts (rather than baby turning posterior or something).


----------



## sunshineray7

Mine stays on my right side more often also.


----------



## sleepykris

Thank you for your reply ladies! :) I guess it is just preference. I tried pushing him gently over last night and he just pushed back, it was cute!


----------



## hastbury

Yep my LO is consistently resident on my left side, stretches out and kicks on the right occasionally but otherwise left all the way including at scans:baby:


----------



## emma33

yup totally normal my little guy loves being on the right head down bum up in my ribs.. pushes it out and looks lobsided..lol x


----------



## EveEnRoute

My baby has her back and bum on my left side, and I have more stretch marks on my right side where I get all the kicks. My midwife said she's slightly back to back though so I need to get bouncing on my ball to try and straighten her up.


----------



## loverguts

My LO lives on my right side. Hehe. I think most babies probably have a preference. My DS used to live on my left side and i ended up getting stretch marks on that side where he must have stretched it out more than the other :dohh:


----------



## MrsButterfly

My lo always has his bum on my right side too! Lovely that they all seem to have a favorite spot!x


----------



## j3ss

Yep, my girl loves the right side of my uterus. When I get Braxton Hicks, I feel them most strongly where she is.


----------



## babyfromgod

Do babies have to disengage before they switch to the other side? As LO was on my right hand side at my midwife appointment. Then the next day at my scan was on my left side


----------



## Ctaylor92

My little guy loves his mommy right side! :) he's always there and when he moves I'm always suprised but he never fails to return to his favorite side.


----------



## minimoo90

My bubs has been on the left side, snuggling the placenta like a pillow. It's really weird when I get up can see the hardness of the left where he is.


----------



## heideandseek

Yup! Mine loves the left side too.. and I have way more stretch marks on the left. :)


----------



## happynewmom1

Mine has been loving the right side :) My last 2 appointments, she has been in the exact same spot...head down on the right lol It feels so weird to be able to feel baby leaning against the side like that sometimes haha


----------



## ClaudiasMummy

My baby is on the left side.. :)


----------

